# Cactus photos



## Maggie3fan (Aug 22, 2020)

@Maro2Bear I kinda took these photos with you in mind There's 2 cacti on that shelf, one blooms yellow, and this one is red. I took it down for the first time in years, there's no dirt in the pot, just little rocks , funny




this Morning Glory, is growing out of a crack in the asphalt, over a Torch plant, and up the lattice


this last photo is fun, it's a strawberry that has been growing out of the asphalt for about 4 years. This one plant gave the box turtles almost 100 berries


I'm thinkin these volunteers growing out of the pavement are healthier and grow better than my cultivated plants lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2020)

Man o man! That cactus bloom is beautiful!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 22, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Man o man! That cactus bloom is beautiful!!


I know it huh!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice job on those blooms!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 22, 2020)

So very pretty!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 22, 2020)

Don’t encourage her!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Don’t encourage her!


This is my living room, I don't need encouragement, I love plants...there's 4 different plants hidden behind those big leafs


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 24, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> This is my living room, I don't need encouragement, I love plants...there's 4 different plants hidden behind those big leafs
> 
> View attachment 304296


Absoluetly figures! Plants, Nascar, and VHS tapes!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Absoluetly figures! Plants, Nascar, and VHS tapes!


ahh so? You think you're such a smartie??? In that space where a tv would normally go, you didn't see my cassette player I rock out to Janis, Cream...lol I'm so freakin laughing


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 25, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> ahh so? You think you're such a smartie??? In that space where a tv would normally go, you didn't see my cassette player I rock out to Janis, Cream...lol I'm so freakin laughing


I think it's funny that I didn't notice NASCAR in the photos


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 25, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> ahh so? You think you're such a smartie??? In that space where a tv would normally go, you didn't see my cassette player I rock out to Janis, Cream...lol I'm so freakin laughing


If you still rock an 8track then let it blast! I grew up with speakers bigger than me


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 25, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> If you still rock an 8track then let it blast! I grew up with speakers bigger than me


No, not 8 track, cassette tapes. I have JBL speakers, a Pioneer whatever and frankly, I do rock out. My music alone is older than the single Mom next door. But that's when rock n roll was music. The music system in my car is so much better than what I have in the house. I love rock n roll (put another dime in the jukebox baby)


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 25, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> No, not 8 track, cassette tapes. I have JBL speakers, a Pioneer whatever and frankly, I do rock out. My music alone is older than the single Mom next door. But that's when rock n roll was music. The music system in my car is so much better than what I have in the house. I love rock n roll (put another dime in the jukebox baby)


I have the old 250 watt surround sound system in my shed with some decent outdoor speakers. Gotta have tunes when I work in the yard. I am a huge 80's fan but I cut my teeth in the 70's!. My wife is a huge Hair Rock fan and sadly we were going to see Bon Jovi in July.


----------

